# Post-Neuter Potty training problems??



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I think I heard that after they get neutered they sometimes forget where to go potty, is that right?
When Carl's in the kitchen he knows to go on his pads. But yesterday we were laying on the floor in the living room and he just squatted and peed on my fleece blanket. He looked really confused and upset, but I think it's because he just got neutered the day before.
Then just now I'm in the dining room on my lap top and he squatted right next to me and peed. He seemed to know what he was doing was wrong though, cuz when I saw him going he tried to run away (and kept peeing while he ran :roll: )

So is it normal for him to be having potty training issues?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

when rocky got nuetered i had to re-train him completely he totally "forgot" what to do and where to go. its been 2 months since then and he is perfect even better than before he got nuetered, he never makes mistakes and now he even sleeps with me the whole night and holds it until i get up.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

yes for a little while after, hes also still gonna be sore and try to hold it as long as possible to save himself the extra owies and unfortunatly theres only so long they can hold it and then accidents happen...so it could be that...if after a week or so hes sitll haveing some issues revert back to the origional potty training you did as a refresher course...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks guys, for both your responses. :wave:


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

My friends pup had the same problem after he got neutered. But I think he's ok now.

Tank also did the same thing. He seemed to go backwards in his training. But my boyfriend and I have really gotten better about taking Tank outside instead of using just the potty pads. Tank has really done well. He has a few accidents here and there, but goes potty everytime we take him out right away. It's great! And the house smells better! He just loves doing his thing in the grass lol.


----------



## Linariel (Feb 21, 2006)

That's really interesting. I've never heard of that.

Is it the same for female dogs?

My girl wasn't reliable when she was spayed, so nothing really changed. :roll:


----------



## MyTank (Sep 8, 2005)

Both of my large female dogs were spayed. They didn't have any potty problems. I've heard boys usually have problems after...what a surprise LOL. Men are such babies!


----------

